# Clueless in Seattle



## toddpedlar (Jun 20, 2007)

Check out this piece of news. No surprise, I suppose. I quite honestly can't wait for Jefferts-Schori to promote this woman as blazing an exciting new path in Episcopaganism!


----------



## etexas (Jun 20, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Check out this piece of news. No surprise, I suppose. I quite honestly can't wait for Jefferts-Schori to promote this woman as blazing an exciting new path in Episcopaganism!


Yuck..........well, this is why continuing traditional Anglican bodies exists.....to give people who wish to remain Episcopal a way to avoid this garbage. For what it's worth conservative Anglicans such as myself do not view people and positions like this as Christian.........it is apostate.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 20, 2007)

Clueless is an understatement for this woman.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 20, 2007)

I would be more interested to hear what Muslims have to say about her than Episcopalians - do they want this female pastor to represent them or be part of their religion? Do they want to have a women associated with them that holds a position of authority?

Post-modernism is getting really bizarre!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 20, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I would be more interested to hear what Muslims have to say about her than Episcopalians - do they want this female pastor to represent them or be part of their religion? Do they want to have a women associated with them that holds a position of authority?
> 
> Post-modernism is getting really bizarre!



Good questions, and yes post modernism IS getting more and more bizarre everyday it seems.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 20, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I would be more interested to hear what Muslims have to say about her than Episcopalians - do they want this female pastor to represent them or be part of their religion? Do they want to have a women associated with them that holds a position of authority?
> 
> Post-modernism is getting really bizarre!



Ah yes, a couple of days ago it was a slow news day in the fair and benighted city.

But at least one Muslim weighed in on the local paper's comment blog:



> Ann Holmes Redding is not true Muslim. The religion of Islam is not named after a person as in the case of Christianity which was named after Jesus Christ. Islam is the one true religion of "Allah" and as such, its name represents the central principle of Allah's "God's" religion; the total submission to the will of Allah "God". "This day have I perfected your religion for you, completed My favour upon you, and have chosen for you Islam as your religion". (Soorah Al-Maa'idah 5:3) "If anyone desires a religion other than Islam (submission to Allah (God) never will It be accepted of Him", "Abraham was not a Jew nor Christian; but an upright Muslim." (Soorah Aal'imraan 3:67) Since the total submission of one's will to Allah represents the essence of worship, the basic message of Allah's divine religion, Islam is the worship of Allah alone and the avoidance of worship directed to any person, place or thing other than Allah. Worship of Jesus Christ is not the divine will of Allah.
> Sun, Jun 17, 2007 12:58 pm
> 
> AkbarAliNon



I actually was surprised at the number of sensible responses the Seattle Times had to this story (mixed among the usual and expected cluelessness):

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/reader_feedback/reader_feedback.php?id=170


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 21, 2007)

Al Mohler has a radio program centering on this creature's "faiths." Quite good and I recommend it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 21, 2007)

Come on, guys. Where are the three cheers for a celebration of diversity? 

If you read about Ms. Schori's coronation (ordination? - whatever it was) and the great interfaith warm fuzzy that was, you know that she is applauding this move towards a broader ecumenical smorgasboard of Episcopalianism from her throne on high.

I have to laugh or I'll cry.


----------



## sotzo (Jun 21, 2007)

Because of these sorts of things, mainline American Episcopalianism will eventually become irrelevant to the point where anything they say or do will be the same as hearing about the latest on Brad and Angelina.

When God = Allah = Budda = Zeus = oak tree = me what ends up being said is absolutely nada. They can put tag of "tolerance" on whatever they are saying, but even that becomes undefined. 

We should pray for the African bishops' work and others who are trying to show that faithfulness to the Bible leads both to grace and peace, whereas "tolerance" can't touch these marvelous mercies of God with a 50 ft pole.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 21, 2007)

> We should pray for the African bishops' work and others who are trying to show that faithfulness to the Bible leads both to grace and peace



 Because if Ms. Holmes is _truly_ representative of the new standard in the Episcopalian church, it would _truly_ be a crying shame.


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Because if Ms. Holmes is _truly_ representative of the new standard in the Episcopalian church, it would _truly_ be a crying shame.


The conservative Episcopal/Anglican churches are growing by leaps and bound (read virtueonline) sometimes also our African, Asian and Global south churches are very orthodox. The thing that calls itself the Episcopal church has drunk to much of her own poison and is dying, witness the empty pews, very sad.


----------



## sotzo (Jun 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> The conservative Episcopal/Anglican churches are growing by leaps and bound (read virtueonline) sometimes also our African, Asian and Global south churches are very orthodox. The thing that calls itself the Episcopal church has drunk to much of her own poison and is dying, witness the empty pews, very sad.



Max...where can I find "virtueonline"...is it virtueonline.com?


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

sotzo said:


> Max...where can I find "virtueonline"...is it virtueonline.com?


try that..................if not Google in David Virtue (yes...his real name) and you will find his site..............really good stuff there!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> try that..................if not Google in David Virtue (yes...his real name) and you will find his site..............really good stuff there!



Reminds me of a student I had this past year - named Todd Scripture. No joke


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Reminds me of a student I had this past year - named Todd Scripture. No joke


Best Beavis voice.............."Some names are cool!"


----------



## BJClark (Jun 27, 2007)

kvanlaan;



> I have to laugh or I'll cry.



We should be weeping over this...


----------

